# Uss Bon Homme Richard



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I got a wonderful new camera from Santa for Christmas. While I was waiting for the holidays to be finished so i could resume my modeling, I took some shots of the last kit I built. The ship has great detail to it. The one odd thing that I havent seen before was that the masts and sails were all one molded styrene piece each. it was a little harder painting and gluing each sail to the main masts, but as you can see I think it came out great. Please let me know what you all think


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are some final pics


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice job! Makes me want to drag out the old Constitution and give it a whirl. 

Dave


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice work! The Bonnie Dick is a reissue of the old Aurora kit. While not really accurate for the real ship, it makes into a fine model. There are not a lot of larger sailing ship kits in plastic so its nice to see it back.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Beautiful job! Very nicely done.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I like, I guess I'll have to grab a copy of that kit.


----------

